
Everything Isa (2014) - galfarragem
http://wiki.c2.com/?EverythingIsa
======
rtpg
Python’s “everything is a writable, string-indexed dictionary“ is clearly
meant for Javascript. Python’s dictionaries are extremely non-string-indexed!

Given how descriptors work I feel like “everything is a proxy wrapper for a
dictionary” encapsulates everything in Python a bit better

------
hoseja
Tangent: anybody knows what happened to C2?

~~~
zmix
I just navigated to the link directly, and everything seems fine.

[http://wiki.c2.com/?EverythingIsa](http://wiki.c2.com/?EverythingIsa)

~~~
tabtab
It's all read-only now. Changes are no longer allowed, at least not as seen
there.

------
est
> PythonLanguage: everything is a writable, string-indexed dictionary.

What do you mean? Unicode or Bytes? Or Both?

~~~
ChrisSD
In python a dictionary key can be any `hashable` object. In practice this
means almost any immutable type can be used (e.g. unicode strings, bytes,
tuples, etc).

However, unicode strings are by far the most common dictionary key and the
core language uses them extensively.

------
AstralStorm
Isabelle - everything is proven. (Is a proof.)

~~~
kazinator
Everything isa belle, surely.

------
yellowapple
Shouldn't Erlang be "Everything is a process"?

And Elixir would be "Everything is a process, but in Ruby".

~~~
kazinator
"Everything" is a type; "everything" is a variable.

------
intothemild
JavaScript - everything is a hack.

~~~
onion2k
JavaScript - everything is a hack, except when it's not a hack.

Therefore "hack === hack _/ / false_"

~~~
jannes
Checks out. NaN === NaN // false

~~~
byte1918
NaN is 'not a number' A string is not a number A function is not a number If
'not a number' === 'not a number' then any string === any function

This is a joke...

